# Annoying Guide Item



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

So I'll be looking at the guide for what's on. The time clicks to either the 1/2 way point of the hour, or the hour point. 7:29 to 7:30, 8:59 to 9pm, etc.

The guide skips forward a 1/2 hr or an hr, and it takes me a while to notice it, then I have to go back and relook at all the channels.

This happens even if I am looking at a time in the future. 7:59 to 8pm, and I'm looking for what's on at 10pm.

I wish they'd fix that. 522 with 417, but I think it's done this ever since I got my DVR, which is pushing 2.5 years and lots of software upgrades. But they've never fixed this one bug.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It does that on the 622 as well. It seems that it is remembering how many hours ahead of now you are instead of what hour you are looking at when the guide ticks over to the next half hour.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Seems it should only move if the current 1/2-hour is on the screen. Even then, it should leave the focus on the same program.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep I agree, it's annoying.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

It doesn't change your focus on the DP721.


----------

